# Budapest Music Festival 2017



## MRF Music Festivals (Mar 17, 2015)

*3rd International choir and orchestra festival in Budapest (Hungary)

28.06. - 02.07.2017

BUDAPEST - a city with one of the best locations in the world*

No visitor of the Hungarian capital can resist its beauty. The city enchants, impresses, and fascinates at the same time. The Danube divides the city into the hilly Buda and the flat Pest. The most interesting attractions of Budapest are the Fishermen's Bastion, the Mathias Church, the Royal Castle, the Citadel, and the Parliament building. It is here, "by the beautiful blue Danube," that the Budapest Music Festival takes place.

https://www.mrf-musicfestivals.com/international-choir-orchestra-festival-in-budapest-hungary.phtml


----------

